# Tek Light 6 T5 Fixture



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

The Elite version has fans for active cooling. Anybody has experience with the noise level?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

anybody? Should I get with fans or regular one?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I think the ones with fans will run cooler for sure is a bit more expensive but u pay for what u get, my opinion i say go with fans.....


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Here is the answer from the GOREEF

"The Elite still have fan problems since day one ... Sunlight SUpply
came with 2 designs still the original and it is a pain to replace all
the fans to all customers... The original Tek have been on the market
for years, for the price, it is good quality/performance, make sure
you have proper ventilation around the fixture for optimum performance.

Let me know if you need anything else."

Mathieu

On friday I will have regular one 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Well in that case regular will do the job, i did not know the fan ones come with problems but good u find out...
Is this the 6x54w?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

explor3r said:


> Well in that case regular will do the job, i did not know the fan ones come with problems but good u find out...
> Is this the 6x54w?


Good for the Goreef - honest guy. He could sell me it easily. Yes it 6, but probably I should get 8, but wife did not allow me to hung it. If I will put 8 on the legs, it will be difficult to wash hands in the tank.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Depends where you're placing the tank. If it's in the basement where it's cool all year round, there should be no problem with heat.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Cypher said:


> Depends where you're placing the tank. If it's in the basement where it's cool all year round, there should be no problem with heat.


my tank is on the main floor. Maximum I will by a fan for $20 to cool the fixture.
I have now Hagen Glo T5HO and did not expreinced problems, but it was winter

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm using 3 foot, 6 light tek original model - in the basement all year round has not given me any problems. Original tek models are well made IMO. Aluminum housing to help keep it cool too. Do you use air conditioning during the summer? If not, the unit may heat up, but never to the extent that metal halades do. If you are concerned about heating without an A/C, a simple desk/ stand fan is more than adequate to help cool your t5ho.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I have a 6 bulb, 48" original Tek light. Our house gets warmish during the summer (I hate AC!) and I've never had a problem with heat. I have a cheap walmart fan aimed at the water surface and timed to come on at the same time as the lights...
Where you gonna buy it? Tom at ORG gave me a great deal...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I got it from Goreef - $339. Thanks guys fior the good word

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

